# Boycott Dolly/ Dollywood



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

would never of thought Dolly would go against Trump, being a country gal in all, at the Emmy's she joined the Demoncrats.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't watch anything except FOX Business and OAN so I just saw the news spot. Dolly looked like she would rather be any place except there.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not many people pay that much attention to current events, but rather go by what they casually hear on tv and what is said by acquaintances. "Trump is racist, Trump is sexist, he belittles women", ........and on and on and on. Tell a lie long enough, loud enough and soon or later non informed people will begin to believe it. Its the strategy of the liberals for as long as I can remember. 
I didn't see myself, but heard Tomlin, Hanoi Jane Fonda (by the way they are trying to rewrite history to clear her of that) and Dolly Parton had some insults for Trump.
Ok update, I had just looked it up, while Hanoi Jane took the lead (big surprise?) Lilly Tomlin took up second, really Dolly never did say anything, least in the clip I saw. I am not sure it wasn't a surprise to her, and perhaps (not trying to defend her) she was trying to be a professional and not get into politics being where she was? Here's the clip, unless someone can come up with anything other, I won't begrudge Dolly Parton over this:
Oh, and by the way Lilly Tomlin, and Back stabbing Jane Fonda can suck a turd in hell as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It would've been better if Dolly had skipped the raunchy jokes and said something in favor of Trump but (at least to me), it looks from the clip that she was just caught off guard. Hey BTW, we were in Dolly Wood a couple summers ago and had a lot of fun. But I had to wonder if Dolly knew they were selling devil jewelry in her gift shop. Seriously upside down stars with the circle around them. :vs_shocked: Whoa, Dolly!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Annie said:


> It would've been better if Dolly had skipped the raunchy jokes and said something in favor of Trump but (at least to me), it looks from the clip that she was just caught off guard. Hey BTW, we were in Dolly Wood a couple summers ago and had a lot of fun. But I had to wonder if Dolly knew they were selling devil jewelry in her gift shop. Seriously upside down stars with the circle around them. :vs_shocked: Whoa, Dolly!


I would imagine the people who worship the devil enjoy a good roller coaster ride once in awhile?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I got the impression she was caught off guard in a bad situation. Like most older woman she didn't want to make a big deal out of it and was forced to go along in the moment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I watched the video, and here is my take based on the body language of all three ...

Lily Tomlin is an idiot.
Hanoi Jane sucked, still sucks, and will always be a traitor to this once great Republic.
Dolly was trying to divert the comments and content with off wall humor.

Did I mention that Jane Fonda has always lived off the bloodshed, sacrifices and deeds of the real Patriots that have lived for and died for this Nation?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On the list. While I ride that area often, it will be easy to avoid her places.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Boycott who you want for any reason you want but you do know they never mentioned trump or the office of president. 

Everyone assumed they meant trump but they never did say who they were talking about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lilly and Jane are still what they've always been. Nothing new, there.

It seems Dolly was not told about the little stunt, but there is no excuse for her lack of decency with the vibrator comment.

I'm not impressed with any of them, but I am sure they don't care. There's no chance they'll make money off of me or people like me.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I do not have to boycott Dollywood lol
My hubby forced me to go when we were visiting Tennessee, it was so excruciatingly boring :vs_laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I know her Dixie stampede billboards in Branson no longer show north and south, but have been revamped into two Hollywood cowboys in different colors as opposed to the union and Confederate cavalry officers.

Money trumps morals. 

And some people on this forum defending that traitorous heifer and her snorting sidekick. Just because a name wasnt mentioned, the implications make them guilty.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I didn't recognize Jane Fonda after all the plastic surgery...Only recognized Dolly out of the three. 

Hollyweird....at it again. Oh boy!

Dolly seemed shocked by the harshness of the other two and like other people have said she seemed to try to get the conversation going on a different note.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They all have so much plastic surgery if they get to close to something hot, they would probably start to melt.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> I know her Dixie stampede billboards in Branson no longer show north and south, but have been revamped into two Hollywood cowboys in different colors as opposed to the union and Confederate cavalry officers.


Yeah, that was a blast. We saw that show in South Carolina. They had real buffalo and all. The South won the war and the audience went crazy loving that. By gone days, for sure...What was that like about 10 years ago, maybe? Shows how quickly things are changing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> I do not have to boycott Dollywood lol
> My hubby forced me to go when we were visiting Tennessee, it was so excruciatingly boring :vs_laugh:


Really? Not even the roller coasters? That hurricane thing? OMGosh, screaming my head off. How about that log flume?!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Annie said:


> Really? Not even the roller coasters? That hurricane thing? OMGosh, screaming my head off. How about that log flume?!


Ahmm I don't know what to tell you, it was all pretty lame, sorry 
I'm the same at Disney Land, I think I'd rather slit my throat than do a "fun" park.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

With ladies present, I will try to hold my comments to pg levels.
I DONT CARE WHAT ANY HOLLYWIERD scumbag thinks of MY PRESIDENT.
I have never sat up late at night and thought, "Gee, I wonder if P Diddy likes Trump?"
Nor have I ever wondered "HMM, I wonder if Clooney really likes guns", because to me, they are just characters, some I find entertaining, some I would not urinate on if they were on fire.
I am so sick of the .001 percent of this nation dictating rules and laws that only apply to the other 99.999%
I must add, I would probably "catch a charge" if junkie jane were in the same room as me, because I would have to ask her if her soul is lost forever?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> Ahmm I don't know what to tell you, it was all pretty lame, sorry
> I'm the same at Disney Land, I think I'd rather slit my throat than do a "fun" park.


OMGratious!!! :vs_laugh:

I love roller coasters. My fave is in Bush Gardens in "France". If you sit in the outdoor area by the ice cream parlor, they play pretty French music and at just this one point in the track every time the people on the "Griffon" start screaming their heads off. lol, like a scene from an Alfred Hitchcock movie, I swear. So great. My son always insisted to sit in the front. So, I went along with that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Ahmm I don't know what to tell you, it was all pretty lame, sorry
> I'm the same at Disney Land, I think I'd rather slit my throat than do a "fun" park.





Annie said:


> OMGratious!!! :vs_laugh:


Hmmm ..... there is only one logical explanation .... that girl just plain aint American! (Must be some kinda foreigner, huh?)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ..... there is only one logical explanation .... that girl just plain aint American! (Must be some kinda foreigner, huh?)


She is the bomb!!! I'm telling you. I really think so. She can stick around.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Annie , I like rollercoasters if they're actually thrilling, I don't scream but my arms are definitely up lol 
I can't do line-ups, crowds, screaming, junk food... ok I can barely stand humanity haha
@A Watchman Yes, I'm an alien lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@A Watchman @Annie

There are "fun parks" in Ukraine and Russia too and I avoid them like the plague, except that my hubby loves them and drags me along with him and the kids, while I silently scream and beg for mercy :vs_laugh:

Back to Dolly... I really like her music, one of my fav songs is "Here You Come Again". Also, I really respect her for organizing a fund for all the families who lost their homes to forest fires, she does A LOT of good for her home town.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> With ladies present, I will try to hold my comments to pg levels.
> I DONT CARE WHAT ANY HOLLYWIERD scumbag thinks of MY PRESIDENT.
> I have never sat up late at night and thought, "Gee, I wonder if P Diddy likes Trump?"
> Nor have I ever wondered "HMM, I wonder if Clooney really likes guns", because to me, they are just characters, some I find entertaining, some I would not urinate on if they were on fire.
> ...


Thanks, Deebo, . . .

But to add my own thoughts, . . . if a person stands and listens to another put down the third person, . . . and says nothing about it, . . . they are as guilty as the one who did the put down. Bedfellers is what I was always taught they were, . . . and I persanally cannot stand it when later that second one comes around attempting to apologize for not doing anything.

As for Hanoi Jane, . . . I would go to jail that night if I ever was introduced to her, . . . because there is not one power under God's heaven that could stop me from breaking a vow I made back when I was 14. I smacked a 15 yr old girl in the mouth because she was kicking my ribs while I was fighting with her brother. I vowed never to strike a woman ever again unless it was deadly self defense. Hanoi Jane is an exception. I would gladly see the judge the next day for knocking her teeth down her throat, . . . and just may get in a lick or two against ol Teddy if he stuck his poisoned nose in.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Two of these women are almost 80 years old. Who gives a flying fink what they say or do?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> @Annie , I like rollercoasters if they're actually thrilling, I don't scream but my arms are definitely up lol
> I can't do line-ups, crowds, screaming, junk food... ok I can barely stand humanity haha
> @A Watchman Yes, I'm an alien lol


What, no funnel cakes?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rstanek said:


> What, no funnel cakes?


Just googled funnel cakes. I'll pass lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> would never of thought Dolly would go against Trump, being a country gal in all, at the Emmy's she joined the Demoncrats.


BULLSHIP... the two cows with her made themselves look like asses, dolly looked uncomfortable as hell. you can not stop people around you from making asses of themselves

I think you need to watch it and then retract your stupid post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, Deebo, . . .
> 
> But to add my own thoughts, . . . if a person stands and listens to another put down the third person, . . . and says nothing about it, . . . they are as guilty as the one who did the put down. Bedfellers is what I was always taught they were, . . . and I persanally cannot stand it when later that second one comes around attempting to apologize for not doing anything.
> 
> ...


have you ever been on national TV and have somebody say something stupid that you were not planning on... it is apparent that Dolly was shocked....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Just googled funnel cakes. I'll pass lol


I limit myself to one per year, with chocolate syrup of course......


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> BULLSHIP... the two cows with her made themselves look like asses, dolly looked uncomfortable as hell. you can not stop people around you from making asses of themselves
> 
> I think you need to watch it and then retract your stupid post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you do not think they re hearsed that? and if not, why did not she throw something in there, or issue a statement afterwards??? for clarity, ????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> you do not think they re hearsed that?


The look on here face said to me she was shocked



Vasily 1945 said:


> why did not she throw something in there,


because it was not rehearsed.. how man y times have we all came up with the perfect thing to say... LATERR



Vasily 1945 said:


> or issue a statement afterwards??? for clarity, ????


Name me one time Dolly has gotten political or involved in mud slinging... any statement she make s will piss off half the people

here ya go........


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> The look on here face said to me she was shocked
> 
> because it was not rehearsed.. how man y times have we all came up with the perfect thing to say... LATERR
> 
> ...


was hoping your video you posted was Dolly's apology to the President, but it was not, still waiting....................


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> was hoping your video you posted was Dolly's apology to the President, but it was not, still waiting....................


apologize for what, are you putting other peoples sins onto her?? it appears you are able to read peoples thoughts and hearts...

If all you got on her is that she failed to speak up when she was surprised by two idiots... you are one lame butt liberal snowflake trolling for a reason to be butt hurt


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> apologize for what, are you putting other peoples sins onto her?? it appears you are able to read peoples thoughts and hearts...
> 
> If all you got on her is that she failed to speak up when she was surprised by two idiots... you are one lame butt liberal snowflake trolling for a reason to be butt hurt


LOL, I am not the one sounding off butt hurt, and incase you are a veteran, will not respond disrespectfully and non- christian like,

however in these times, not defending the President of USA, during or after this televised gesture, is totally unacceptable.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> LOL, I am not the one sounding off butt hurt, and incase you are a veteran, will not respond disrespectfully and non- christian like,
> 
> however in these times, not defending the President of USA, during or after this televised gesture, is totally unacceptable.


ok, so everytime somebody speaks against the president people need to sound off and make a defense.. regardless of where when or who is speaking..

if you are getting ready to have a filling done and the dentist talks crap, you are going to let him verbally have it

*Proverbs 17:27 
The one who has knowledge uses words with restraint, and whoever has understanding is even-tempered.*

your solution "fighting fire with fire" is bad advise and just causes more problems


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, so everytime somebody speaks against the president people need to sound off and make a defense.. regardless of where when or who is speaking..
> 
> if you are getting ready to have a filling done and the dentist talks crap, you are going to let him verbally have it
> 
> ...


in these times we need to be proactive in promoting what is good. fence-sitting and refusal to engage are not options for the biblical Christian if you want to play scripture Ecc 3:7 ... "there is a time to keep quiet and a time to speak", as I said before in these critical times ...it is time to speak!!! if Dolly is sincere, as you say, we will wait for her public statement.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> in these times we need to be proactive in promoting what is good. fence-sitting and refusal to engage are not options for the biblical Christian if you want to play scripture Ecc 3:7 ... "there is a time to keep quiet and a time to speak", as I said before in these critical times ...it is time to speak!!! if Dolly is sincere, as you say, we will wait for her public statement.


Dolly Parton has does what she has always done.. perform, entertain people and not get involved in politics...

when you have donated as much in the way of money and time to the poor as she has then and only then will you have platform to stand on to criticize her.

if you were her what would you say....

I will now give you the last word


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> Dolly Parton has does what she has always done.. perform, entertain people and not get involved in politics...
> 
> when you have donated as much in the way of money and time to the poor as she has then and only then will you have platform to stand on to criticize her.
> 
> ...


she could issue a public statement if she is sincere that "she does not endorse any political stance or the political views expressed at the Emmy's" ..... period, done, and that will be the end of it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> as I said before in these critical times ...it is time to speak!!!


I disagree with the premise that this is a more critical time then ever before


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have no doubt Dolly has gotten flak for her Emmy performance, . . . as well as her afterward "non-performance".

Her handlers have probably taken the tack that the less you stir the pot, . . . the less it will stink.

She has never been one I would care to associate with anyway, . . . so she has only deepened the rut she is in with me, . . . 

But I do think she could engender a bunch of conservative support, . . . and maybe enlarge her fan base, . . . by making an official statement that her views were not those that were espoused by her companions that night.

Hanging around with thugs may not make one a thug, . . . but it gives the appearance, . . . and the news blogs I've seen since that night all have as their headline that Dolly, . . . not the two tramps with her, . . . trashed Trump. She is being held to the tramp standard, . . . and needs to straighten it out.

But she won't. Her handlers will not let her.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> apologize for what, are you putting other peoples sins onto her?? it appears you are able to read peoples thoughts and hearts...
> 
> If all you got on her is that she failed to speak up when she was surprised by two idiots... you are one lame butt liberal snowflake trolling for a reason to be butt hurt


Nope. She was caught off guard, it seems, but would you like to defend the sexual comment that would not be appropriate in front of children?

I don't expect Dolly to cross swords with idiots, but I do expect her to conduct herself appropriately when the camera is on her. If she can't, she is no better than the rest of the trashy entertainers.

If you are related to her and feel the need to defend her, I understand.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nope. She was caught off guard, it seems, but would you like to defend the sexual comment that would not be appropriate in front of children?
> 
> I don't expect Dolly to cross swords with idiots, but I do expect her to conduct herself appropriately when the camera is on her. If she can't, she is no better than the rest of the trashy entertainers.
> 
> If you are related to her and feel the need to defend her, I understand.


ok, she is my 4th cousin twice removed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> ok, she is my 4th cousin twice removed


You are a very loyal relative!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Dolly was on the emmy's? Is that like an emmina?


----------

